# Problem making lapack



## forkandwait (Sep 13, 2010)

I am trying to build lapack 3.2.2 from ports, and I get the following error (due to ranlib or ar??), which I don't know how to start debugging.  Here are the last 12 or so lines; I can post more, but I don't know what would be helpful.  If anyone could give me hints on how to fix, I would sure appreciate it.


```
gfortran44 -O0 -pg -c dlaran.f
gfortran44 -O -pg -c dlarnd.f -o dlarnd.o
/usr/local/bin/ar cr ../../libtmglib.a slatms.o slatme.o slatmr.o slatmt.o  slagge.o slagsy.o slakf2.o slarge.o slaror.o slarot.o slatm2.o  
slatm3.o slatm5.o slatm6.o slatm7.o slahilb.o clatms.o clatme.o clatmr.o clatmt.o  clagge.o claghe.o clagsy.o clakf2.o clarge.o claror.o 
clarot.o  clatm1.o clarnd.o clatm2.o clatm3.o clatm5.o clatm6.o clahilb.o slatm1.o slaran.o slarnd.o dlatms.o dlatme.o dlatmr.o dlatmt.o  
dlagge.o dlagsy.o dlakf2.o dlarge.o dlaror.o dlarot.o dlatm2.o  dlatm3.o dlatm5.o dlatm6.o dlatm7.o dlahilb.o zlatms.o zlatme.o zlatmr.o 
zlatmt.o  zlagge.o zlaghe.o zlagsy.o zlakf2.o zlarge.o zlaror.o zlarot.o  zlatm1.o zlarnd.o zlatm2.o zlatm3.o zlatm5.o zlatm6.o zlahilb.o    
dlatm1.o dlaran.o dlarnd.o
/usr/local/bin/ranlib ../../libtmglib.a
1 error
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/math/lapack.
[root@fork /usr/ports/math/lapack]#
```


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 19, 2010)

*I've been drinking for 400 minutes or more can you fecking tell?  Hummpa!*

Your error is occurring further up, it's probably the same as mine:

```
gfortran44 -Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc44 -pg -o testlsame lsame.o lsametst.o
/usr/local/bin/ld: cannot find -lc_p
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 2
```

& if I'm reading this correctly (& Lord knows, I'm probably not) you (we) need to have profiled libs installed to use math/lapack now.

Ugh.  So, either grab the proflibs distribution, or buildworld without "WITHOUT_PROFILE=" defined, I suppose.  (I'm building and such right now, will report back soon-ish)

_Edit_: Yeah, it looks like math/lapack needs proflibs to build correctly, since the move to 3.2.2 since it builds now that I've installed proflibs.  Humpers.


----------

